# Le 13 foto vere più paurose e inquietanti del mondo.



## admin (13 Aprile 2015)

Esistono delle foto (rigorosamente vere, non ritoccate) davvero paurose e/o inquietanti. Alcune davvero senza spiegazione. Di seguito, vi proponiamo una carrellata di fotografie, con tanto di descrizione, davvero inquietanti.

Eccole, di seguito:


1) La testa mummificata della prima suora posseduta:









2) Donna facente parte di un equipaggio affondato nel 1840. Il corpo è stato seppellito nel permafrost che lo ha conservato così:







3) Effetto naturale di una foto. Ma molto inquietante







4) Ilse Koch, la donna che realizzava paralumi di pelle umana







5) Foto scattata dal marito alcuni giorni dopo la morte della moglie. Facendola apparire ancora viva


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2015)

6) Il bacio della morte. Statua posta nel cimitero di Barcellona







7) Lei è Madame Violet, l'ape regina del vampiro di Edimburgo. Considerata la donna più terrificante della sua era







8) Il cuore mummificato di un vampiro







9) Immagine demoniaca fotografa su un letto d'ospedale. Il paziente è morto poco dopo







10) Buche trovate in Russia. Senza alcuna spiegazione scientifica


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2015)

11) Creatura misteriosa rinvenuta su una spiaggia della Carolina 







12)







13) Piedi fasciati di una donna cinese confrontati con scarpe comuni e con una tazza


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Aprile 2015)

Le foto 2 e 5 sono, a mio modo di vedere, le più "interessanti". La 5^ soprattutto, qualora fosse proprio vera, sarebbe la più inquietante tra tutte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2015)

Sono veramente inquietanti alcune.


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Le foto 2 e 5 sono, a mio modo di vedere, le più "interessanti". La 5^ soprattutto, qualora fosse proprio vera, sarebbe la più inquietante tra tutte.



La 5° è sicuramente vera. Tra la fine dell'800 e i primi del 900 era usanza fare fotografie, dato che ai tempi non erano comuni, ai defunti facendoli apparire come ancora vivi.
Se ne trovano tante in giro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Aprile 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La 5° è sicuramente vera. Tra la fine dell'800 e i primi del 900 era usanza fare fotografie, dato che ai tempi non erano comuni, ai defunti facendoli apparire come ancora vivi.
> Se ne trovano tante in giro.



Hai ragione. Ho cercato un po' nella rete ed era una pratica realmente esistita di cui non ne conoscevo proprio l'esistenza. Tra l'altro ha proprio un nome specifico, ovvero "Fotografie post mortem". 
Che pratica inquietante


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2015)

A me fa più paura questa:


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2015)

La terza è pura arte.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2015)

quelle dei morti sono le più inquietanti.


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2015)

quella demoniaca n 9 mi fa cag...re in mano


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2015)

Detto che nel webbe si trova di peggio, o di meglio, a seconda dei punti di vista....la numero 9, se fosse vera, sarebbe davvero da


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2015)




----------



## The P (19 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Detto che nel webbe si trova di peggio, o di meglio, a seconda dei punti di vista....la numero 9, se fosse vera, sarebbe davvero da



me me la spiegate per favore? Non riesco proprio a vedere cosa ci sia nell'immagine, mi sembra un uomo impiedi su un lettino di ospedale e il colore potrebbe essere un gioco di luci.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> me me la spiegate per favore? Non riesco proprio a vedere cosa ci sia nell'immagine, mi sembra un uomo impiedi su un lettino di ospedale e il colore potrebbe essere un gioco di luci.



Sarebbe un diavolo-caprone che aspetta che l'uomo trapassi per pigliarsi la sua anima.


----------



## The P (19 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un diavolo-caprone che aspetta che l'uomo trapassi per pigliarsi la sua anima.



oddio, non l'avevo proprio capita. Fa davvero paura così


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Aprile 2015)

Ho fatto un po di reicerca e trovato questa risposta:


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


>



ahaha bello questo post!

medel comunque è la prova esistente che il neanderthal non si è estinto.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Per me sono tutte foto fantastiche.Una più bella dell'altra.L'unica che non mi piace è la prima.Quella che mi turba di più è la numero 12...Quella dell'incidente perchè a mio modo di vedere è la più normale,diciamo cosi.E' un paradosso lo so,ma le cose che potrebbero "più normali" tipo un incidente sono le cose che potrebbero capitarmi in maniera più facile e di conseguenza quelle che mi turbano di più.Non so se capite quello che voglio dire.


----------

